# Anybody experience with Prest-O-Fit patio rugs / Introduction



## German Joe (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello guys,

IÂ´m new in the forum and want to introduce myself before I aks my first question:
My Name is Joerg, 55 years old, living in germany and have a 1999 Pace Arrow 35ft in the USA. I use it only every two years, when we are on vacation for 4 weeks.
This year I will come for the forth time to the USA.
I love to camp  and driving around with my motorhome.
My english is not the best, but I hope that you know what I mean 

Now my question:
IÂ´m searching for a patio rug, min. 8x20 ft, 12x20 would be better, but not important.

Has anybody the patio rug from Prest-O-Fit? Is it a good one?

Thanks and greetings from Germany
Jo


----------



## C Nash (Feb 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum German Joe.  Prest-O-Fit rugs are  good as any for what they are designed I guess.  You can goggle them. I know Amazone has the 20 ft listed but may just be 6 X 20.  Where to you travel in the USA  Don't worry about your english.  I was born here and mine is still not the best.  LOL


----------



## German Joe (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello Nash,

I will write tomorrow. IÂ´m not sure, I think I know your name. And Len is a user, too? Than I was in this forum before, but my other email-address is out of work, therefore I couldnÂ´t lock in and registered new. My name was Big Joe, I think .
The forum has another surface, right?


----------



## C Nash (Feb 25, 2015)

Joe, the forum has been updated but you should be able to get in with your old handle.   If you are talking email addresses I could not get into my yahoo email and like to never got it back.  But about all I know how to do is turn one of these things off and on.


----------



## German Joe (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi Nash,

I had an emailaddress at passportamerica, but IÂ´m no member anymore. You asked where I do travel.......OK, I tell you my story:

In 2009 / 2010 my daughter was an excahnge student in Gladwin, Michigan.
When the time came in 2010, that her years was over, my wife and I had silver wedding. I said to her: What do you want: I big party or pick up our daughter in the USA?
First the prefered the party, but when I told her, that we would travel around for over 4 weeks with a motorhome.....she said yes.
OK, to rent a big motorhome for 4 weeks...nearly 4000$. I said to her: When we like to travle in the USA (we were never before in the States) and come back in one or two years, than we pay again 3000-4000$ for a MH.
So I decided to buy one.....at ebay 
A friend of the hostfather flew to FL, picked up the MH and drove it back to MI.
When I saw it the first time, I was chocked: Many bumbs, broken windshield, broken waterlines, generator not running, roof leaky, jacks leaky and many little things more.
The pictures I had from the salesman: Nothing to see from that. He said: Great condition, get in and have a good time........
So the first 10 days of our first USA visit was repairing the MH. But than: A wonderful trip.
We drove from MI to Niagara Falls, OCC (motorbikes), NYC, Washington, Cap Caneveral, down the coast until Key West. Back through the everglades to Ford Myers.
There we had 9 days beach.
Than we stored the MH in a little campground in the everglades and flew back to germany from Miami.
One year later we drove from the everglades back to MI. The hostparents are our friends since we met the first time.
Two years ago we traveled through the upper Michigan. This year we will stay in MI, too, when the whesther is since. On the other hand we will drive south until the wheather is fine


----------

